# Drachenfang's 'UnHallowed' Haunt



## Drachenfang (Jun 28, 2013)

We really nailed it this year :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice creepy vibe! Lighting looks great too.


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

wow, what an awesome job!


----------



## crewl1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Very creepy, excellent !


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love the lighting - well done!


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Great effect with the hallway leading to the glowing green eyed monster.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice setup, especially like the green glowing pumpkins


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It's a beautiful set up. The green lighting works really well.

So did ToTs have to go up the jacko- and lantern-lined walkway to get candy from the green-eyed dude?:jol:


----------

